
Study Finds Quitting Facebook Makes You Happier and Less Stressed - shawndumas
http://www.huhmagazine.co.uk/10779/study-finds-quitting-facebook-makes-you-happier-and-less-stressed
======
ionised
I still have my account but I've pretty much cut back my time to a few
minutes, two or three times a week. That's basically just to check private
messages as well, as I have some friends who send messages primarily through
Facebook messenger rather than SMS.

I didn't make a conscious attempt to use it less and less over time, it just
happened. I grew tired of the News Feed and all the inane food and baby posts
and reactionary or downright misinformed 'political' posts from people I would
have otherwise expected to be capable of critical thinking. I removed all of
my family and work colleagues from my friends list years ago, nothing good
ever came from them knowing what my friends were like or what I was doing with
them in my social time haha.

Plus I have major problems with Facebook as a company and its practices,
advertising and tracking. I'm kind of a hypocrite for using it in the first
place.

I found myself hiding more and more people over time, and then gradually using
it less and less to the point where I now just fire up the Tinfoil app on my
phone two or three times a week, checking messages from my closest friends who
are usually trying to organise a board game day or some drinks in town.

Can't say my life has been negatively affected in any way, in fact I feel
better for not having this extra thing to think about that was basically just
a task or chore to me. I'm starting to think the next logical step is to just
stop using it altogether. I don't believe I'm going to be negatively affected
in any way.

------
nitwit005
It doesn't say what they did instead, so this might just mean that TV and
Netflix produces more happiness than Facebook.

